# Quick portrait



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Due to my internship I haven't been able to draw a lot in my free time, but I did make this a while ago;

I'm putting it in a spoiler because there is blood involved. Don't deem it shocking myself, but everybody has different standards and tolerances on this sort of thing, so if you don't like seeing it, I would recommend not having a look.
I'm not sure I still have the PSD file. If I do, I can see if I can upload a safe for work one as well.



Spoiler


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

i like it. pretty cool


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

This is wonderful Inge, I love it. :biggrin:


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thanks guys : D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Fantastic Inge.


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

